# [SOLVED] Domain Name Brokers



## Steadings (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Guys.

I recieved the following email

"_We are Domain Name Brokers and we are offering you a fantastic opportunity to purchase a Top Level Descriptive name for your business: 

The name www.bandbhawick.co.uk is available to simply point to your current website.


We are sure you will agree that this is a very descriptive name and these names can potentially help increase visitors to your website. This costs just £50.00 per year and once purchased will be pointed directly to your current website within 24 hours._"

The company also phoned after I emailed back and explained that it would enhance my own web site ranking as it contains keywords that I have for my site which is http://www.scottishbordersbandb.co.uk/. I should point out that Hawick is a nearby town to where we run a B&B in the Scottish Borders.

Since the URL is curently available can I do this myself, if what they claim is true?
I hope this makes sense and is in the right forum. :4-dontkno

Regards


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Domain Name Brokers*

Search through different domain breakers. You will be able to get a .co.uk for alot cheaper that £50 for a year/2years.


----------



## Steadings (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Domain Name Brokers*

Hi
Thanks for your reply.
I have a .co.uk already and can purchace the one in the brokers email myself for under £3 for two years. Its the bit about linking it to my .co.uk site to increase its ranking on search engines that I wanted to know how to do, as that is the bit that the company is really charging for.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Domain Name Brokers*

Sounds like a scam to me


----------



## Steadings (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Domain Name Brokers*

Hi
Yes maybe your right.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I use www.oneandone.co.uk

Currently £2.49 for a .co.uk domain


----------

